# Applying Pipe Dope On Tub Strainer Threads



## Ron

Ok so I don't apply pipe dope to the threads of a tub strainer before you screw it into the shoe of the W/O assembly, One plumber that works with us says a engineer told him it needs it, let me say one thing here, where it threads into the shoe of the drain is not where a seal takes place, dope is not needed there, the seal is at the gasket and the putty. Who here puts dope on those threads?


----------



## Bill

Agreed, and even if it does manage to drip a bit it should wind up inside the tub shoe anyway. But yes, I agree the seal is with the rubber gasket underneath, and the putty on top. Though I started adding tub/tile caulk around the basket after I tighten it just to be sure.


----------



## ironandfire

Rectorseal T plus 2


----------



## Wethead

I never have dopped the thread ever,

Its NOT the threads that make the seal,


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

T + 2 use it on all the strainer threads. Found that i have had less leaks for some reason that way.
But, i have seen some guys put dope on a toilet tank gasket. Ex-boss told them to do it. Never understood that one. i see dope all the time on things that dont need it. water heater flex connectors, no burst supplys, true sign of a rookie.


----------



## Wethead

I have seen guys put teflon tape on a union......come on now


----------



## Ron

He told me it makes it screw in better, ha, there not even a tapered thread, I showed him, I go, watch this, see how easy it screws into the shoe, he was not convinced it was not needed, so I told him do what he likes, it won't change my way of doing it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I dont have a can of it in front of me, but isn't clearly printed on the label of all dopes, that it is just a lube, not a sealent?


----------



## Bill

Ron The Plumber said:


> He told me it makes it screw in better, ha, there not even a tapered thread, I showed him, I go, watch this, see how easy it screws into the shoe, he was not convinced it was not needed, so I told him do what he likes, it won't change my way of doing it.


Never thought of it, but you are 100% right, it is NOT a tapered thread!


----------



## ILPlumber

Plumbers faucet grease on the threads.

One of you service guys will thank me for it later when you can easily disassemble it.


----------



## Ron

ILPlumber said:


> Plumbers faucet grease on the threads.


Is it harmful to ABS of PVC, just asking cause I don't really know.


----------



## Wethead

Prolly not , I use something similar on pools


----------



## ILPlumber

Ron The Plumber said:


> Is it harmful to ABS of PVC, just asking cause I don't really know.


No. 

I use brass Gerber pop-ups.


----------



## Wethead

ILPlumber said:


> No.
> 
> I use brass Gerber pop-ups.


You know, off topic here , BUT for years that company GERBER always reminds me of baby food


----------



## Ron

Cool, not that I'll start using it, only time I thing I might use it is in an all bass application, but I see no seizing of the threads in a plastic application.


----------



## rocksteady

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I dont have a can of it in front of me, but isn't clearly printed on the label of all dopes, that it is just a lube, not a sealent?


i think you're right and that's why i use it sometimes. i will use it on a tub strainer if the shoe is brass as an anti-seize. i can't remember using it on abs ones though.



ILPlumber said:


> Plumbers faucet grease on the threads.
> 
> One of you service guys will thank me for it later when you can easily disassemble it.


 
i use faucet grease on all sorts of stuff for this same reason and i am a service plumber!! if i'm doing any service plumbing in Il, i'll thank you in advance right here. it really does make a difference. i put it on delta shower valve domes when i rebuild the valve and they aren't frozen up for the next guy.




paul


----------



## PipemanNYC

I put Dope Megalock on mostly every thread i make up.. I put it on the tub thread just to make it screw in smoother.. Just a habit ..


----------



## Wethead

Yea, the MEGA lock is BIG Apple thing for sure 

When I plumbed in other states it was Hercules Dope


----------



## Kyle181

i use dope on the strainer threads, i fell like it threads in easier, and thats the way i was taught to do it so ... its just habit now


----------



## 22rifle

The reason for dope on a tank to bowl gasket is so it can seat easily without the binding that a dry gasket occasionally encounters. It's not a big deal but it's just one of those little things that makes it all easier and better.


----------



## Plumbworker

i thought about using dope on strainer threads but never have.. i'll give it a shot next time


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

22rifle said:


> The reason for dope on a tank to bowl gasket is so it can seat easily without the binding that a dry gasket occasionally encounters. It's not a big deal but it's just one of those little things that makes it all easier and better.


In my 10+ yrs of pluming, i have not, nor will i ever, put dope on a toilet tank gasket. In my State certified plumbing contractor opinion, its a waste of time and material. If you can't set a toilet tank to the bowl without it leaking, then put it back in the box, drive to the shop, and hand them the keys to the truck.:whistling2:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

MegaLock is safe for all plastiCS. I use it on lav pop-ups and waste shoes, who knows in 30 years I may have ot go back and change it out, and at 60 years old I want it to come off easy.

I use keytite on all my gas pipe, that stuff never leaks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

You know studies have been conducted that 60% of the time, t+2 works everytime. go ahead and marinate on that for a minute.


----------



## Plumbworker

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> In my 10+ yrs of pluming, i have not, nor will i ever, put dope on a toilet tank gasket. In my State certified plumbing contractor opinion, its a waste of time and material. If you can't set a toilet tank to the bowl without it leaking, then put it back in the box, drive to the shop, and hand them the keys to the truck.:whistling2:


yeah in my opinion that extra minute or so painting that foam gasket with dope really count's anyways it don't hurt man.. lighten the hell up bro.:blink:


----------



## Plumbworker

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You know studies have been conducted that 60% of the time, t+2 works everytime. go ahead and marinate on that for a minute.


shiiiiiiit that makes perfect sense


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Plumbworker said:


> yeah in my opinion that extra minute or so painting that foam gasket with dope really count's anyways it don't hurt man.. lighten the hell up bro.:blink:


Just having fun with this thread dude:yes:, but seriously, I have set a lot of toilets, never had one leak at the foam gasket. have had a few hair line cracks from the factory , but that is it. This is a serious ? though, How do we know that the chemicals in the dope, won't damage or deterate the foam gasket? I have know idea.


----------



## Plumbworker

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Just having fun with this thread dude:yes:, but seriously, I have set a lot of toilets, never had one leak at the foam gasket. have had a few hair line cracks from the factory , but that is it. This is a serious ? though, How do we know that the chemicals in the dope, won't damage or deterate the foam gasket? I have know idea.


you make a good point about the dope eating out the gasket / but i've installed many w/c's this way and they are still holding pressure at the doped foam gasket a decade or so later i have not seen any deteration i use witlam virgin teflon dope..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

its cool. i just dont think it needs it. If your doing a hotel in a tight time frame, i couldnt see spending the extra time doing it either. I mean 1 min for 30 toilets for pipe dope, 1/2 hr lost. again, just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Redwood

ILPlumber said:


> Plumbers faucet grease on the threads.
> 
> One of you service guys will thank me for it later when you can easily disassemble it.


*You Da Man!:thumbup:*
*Thanks from a service guy!*


----------



## rocksteady

hey!! i thanked him first. :thumbup1:








paul


----------



## plumb4fun

Adding pipe dope as a lubricant or type of anti seize prevents gauling of threads and reduces the amount of torque needed for tightening unions, brass tub shoes, and such. Teflon paste on hard rubber toilet tank gaskets ensures a leak proof seal. Old plumber tricks learned from plumbers not around any more, don't knock them till you tried them!


----------



## M5Plumb

I don't dope, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!, the tub shoe threads that is. Silicon on the underside and top of the rubber gasket.


----------



## Plumberman

If it has threads 9 times out of 10 I am smearing rectorseal on it....


----------



## Ron

Plumberman said:


> If it has threads 9 times out of 10 I am smearing rectorseal on it....


Think of all the money you will save not using pipe dope on those thread, labor and material adds up.


----------



## Plumberman

It takes about 2 seconds and requires little dope, I don't think I will be breaking my company by lubing the threads.


----------



## user823

Pipe dope on all of them, pipe dope on all the tank to bowl gaskets also. Pipe dope in my hair, on my pants, under my nails etc. I was trained that way and will always do it that way.


----------



## caseysbuilding

I agree with all of you so far. There has to be someone out there who disagrees, just admit it. I did some weird stuff when I was learning, heck I'm still learning.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing

For tub shoes I never pipe dope but sometimes I will replace the gasket with a thicker neoprene gasket that will seal to an old corroded tub better. I just hate the pipe dope everywhere(wife asking what that yellow S... on my yoohoo at the end of the day, who needs the grief)


----------



## Ron

KratzerPlumbing said:


> For tub shoes I never pipe dope but sometimes I will replace the gasket with a thicker neoprene gasket that will seal to an old corroded tub better. I just hate the pipe dope everywhere(wife asking what that yellow S... on my yoohoo at the end of the day, who needs the grief)


I hear ya, it is not needed, :no: so why apply it.


----------



## user823

Ron The Plumber said:


> I hear ya, it is not needed, :no: so why apply it.



Because the first time I don't it's a guaranteed karma recall.:blink:


----------



## Ron

If you tighten it up, it won't be a recall.


----------



## Plumberman

Its one of those things that some do and some dont. Neither one is wrong its just their way of doing it. Its a preference


----------



## Dr Steevil

ironranger said:


> Pipe dope in my hair, on my pants, under my nails etc.


Amen brother!

I've always said I can take the smallest amount of pipe dope and spread it all over me and everything I touch. It never ceases to amaze me.

And for the record, although I don't necessarily always do it, I do agree with plumb4fun and ILPlumber. When I was in the Navy as a machinist's mate, we were told to lubricate pretty much everything that was threaded if for no other reason to prevent or minimize galling.


----------



## Plasticman

The old man that I worked for when I first started plumbing way back uhh, 70"s ish, always said, " if it has threads, dope it ".
So, in my opinion,using pipe dope on threads that most people normally would not add dope to does not take as long as it does for an employee to " SMOKE A CIGARETTE!!!!! 
Time lost? NOT. Just insurance :whistling2:


----------



## Ron

10 sec per shoe x 6 = 1 min 

360 shoes in 1 hour 



That's 1 hour of lost productivity. :whistling2:

When your doing lots of units on a job, time counts, but that's ok, waste your time. :yes:


----------



## ILPlumber

You just proved how minimal the time required to dope is. If your doing a job with 360 tub shoes. Your not gonna be too fired up about that hour.

Especially when 1 call back is well over an hour. 

Humbly speaking,
ILPlumber


----------



## Plasticman

lets all have a smoke break. 10 minutes? On who's time? I give up.


----------



## Ron

Might as well tell your man to take an hour off with pay after they complete 360 shoes. I could handle that. There is no taper to the shoe threads, under backup pressure water with will push into the threads towards the gasket, the gasket is the seal, not the threads. Yep everyone does it there way, I started the thread, and telling me I'm doing it all wrong and if it leaks it is due to no dope on the threads, it is just not so. 

I have done thousands on tub shoes, and never ever had a problem. But hey maybe tomorrow will be the day. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

True dat Ron. The threads son't seal a dang thing. I believe it's easier to get brass ones nice and tight with a lubricant on the threads.

Plastic. Meh, don't need it.


----------



## Ron

ILPlumber said:


> True dat Ron. The threads son't seal a dang thing. I believe it's easier to get brass ones nice and tight with a lubricant on the threads.
> 
> Plastic. Meh, don't need it.



I don't do the brass ones at all, so yes you might have a point there about the brass ones.


----------



## Marlin

I was taught, if it has threads you put Megaloc on it. I've been shying away from the idea on some thing that I now know don't really need it. Anything I know is going to lock up in a few years and be a problem for someone or myself years down the road gets lubed. Slip nuts on wastes are one that I always dope. It doesn't make a seal but it helps it tighten down smoother and hence reduces the chances for a leak. So yes, I do put it on the strainer threads. More for the next guy then anything else.
We use brass trip leavers almost exclusively. I've never seen a good brass trip lever go bad even on nearly hundred year old tubs. I've replaced a few of the cheap plastic ones though.


----------



## Plasticman

Ron, to be honest, I don't dope them either. Just wanted to see how loud you would yell. :laughing:
You are right. They don't need dope.
I do though dope any metal tub waste threads like on a trip lever.


----------



## Plumbworker

SEE THIS BLOCK IM A SERVE THIS BLOCK ALL DAY ALL LONG!!!:blink:


----------



## Plumbworker

and all long all day


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Things I come across with dope on it, that I dont think needs it are the following:

Tank to bowl gaskets
Compression stops
compression fittings
No burst lav supplys, 3/8 and 1/2 ends
No burst toilet supplys 3/8 and shank ends
Flex connectors
dresser couplings, any material, any size
shower drain flanges
basket strainers

Well, thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Ron

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Things I come across with dope on it, that I dont think needs it are the following:
> 
> Tank to bowl gaskets
> Compression stops
> compression fittings
> No burst lav supplys, 3/8 and 1/2 ends
> No burst toilet supplys 3/8 and shank ends
> Flex connectors
> dresser couplings, any material, any size
> shower drain flanges
> basket strainers
> 
> Well, thats all I can think of for now.


You forgot to mention Tub Shoes.


----------



## JK949

ILPlumber said:


> Plumbers faucet grease on the threads.
> 
> One of you service guys will thank me for it later when you can easily disassemble it.


Hell yeah, after struggling with a 3 handle Price Pfister valve, greased threads made assembly so much easier. That's one I picked up from my horn playing days.


----------



## JK949

Marlin said:


> I was taught, if it has threads you put Megaloc on it. I've been shying away from the idea on some thing that I now know don't really need it. Anything I know is going to lock up in a few years and be a problem for someone or myself years down the road gets lubed. Slip nuts on wastes are one that I always dope. It doesn't make a seal but it helps it tighten down smoother and hence reduces the chances for a leak. So yes, I do put it on the strainer threads. More for the next guy then anything else.
> We use brass trip leavers almost exclusively. I've never seen a good brass trip lever go bad even on nearly hundred year old tubs. I've replaced a few of the cheap plastic ones though.


We've found on tubular abs, that if the mold lines are too pronounced, they make leak at the joints.


----------



## para1

..........all this talk about dope......must be a California thing.:whistling2:


----------



## liquidplumber

I dab a little grease on any threads that don't need dope.
And please a little drop of anti-sieze on circulator flange bolts
and tankless coil nuts.


----------



## 422 plumber

I use *plumber's grease *on flushometers, and faucets, basically any running threads get it.


----------



## plumb4fun

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> In my 10+ yrs of pluming, i have not, nor will i ever, put dope on a toilet tank gasket. In my State certified plumbing contractor opinion, its a waste of time and material. If you can't set a toilet tank to the bowl without it leaking, then put it back in the box, drive to the shop, and hand them the keys to the truck.:whistling2:


Since a great number of our American brand toilets are now made overseas, often by countries who don't use toilets; the quality control is not what it used to be. A little teflon pipe dope on the tank cone washer can save alot of frustration later. :whistling2:


----------



## bartnc37

i throw a little grease or dope on the ferrule on compression stops. One time i had a ferrule bind and tear and it was a S.O.B. to get off and repair. For the 3 sec it takes to put the dab of grease or dope on its well worth it.


----------

